# Extension Core



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell what Extension Core is and what I need to do when my computer tells me it has stopped working?? I swear computers hate me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jlynnp said:


> Can anyone tell what Extension Core is and what I need to do when my computer tells me it has stopped working?? I swear computers hate me.


Are you trying to install an application? What were you doing when you got that message?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

It happens every time I turn the computer on.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jlynnp said:


> It happens every time I turn the computer on.


What is the exact error message you get?
And what exactly happens after the error message?


----------

